# Diablo's Journal



## Diablo1990 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Goals by May 4th*
-300lb Deadlift (275 right now)
-125lb Bench (95 x 8) - don't ask lol

*Stats*
- 15 years old
- 176lbs
- 5'8"


I will post my diet soon because I am still in the process of making it.  I will be bulking untill May 5th, then I will start cutting for the summer for about 3 months.  I will post my routine later on.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Mar 20, 2006)

This is what I did for today....

Monday:

BB Bench Press: 55lbs x 15 - Warmup
BB Bench Press: 70lbs x 10
BB Bench Press: 70lbs x 10 
BB Bench Press: 95lbs x 9
BB Bench Press: 95lbs x 8
BB Bench Press: 120lbs x 1 (New Record)  low because I have to be carefull with my shoulder.
BB Bench Press: 95lbs x 6
DB Bench Press: 50lbs x 10
DB Bench Press: 60lbs x 10
DB Bench Press: 70lbs x 10
Lateral Raises: 20lbs x 10
Lateral Raises: 20lbs x 10
Lateral Raises: 20lbs x 10
Military Press (Front): 45 x 10
Military Press (Front): 45 x 10

Forgot to do abs :/

I will be bulking untill May 8th..


----------



## Diablo1990 (Mar 22, 2006)

Today

Wednesday
Preacher Curls: 36lbs x 10 - warmup
Alternating DB curls: 50lbs x 10
Alternating DB curls: 60lbs x 8
Concentrated Curls: 30lbs x 7 for each hand
Concentrated Curls: 25lbs x 10 for each hand
Dropset Alternating DB Curls: 60 x 8, 50 x 8, 40 x 4, 20 x 2 
BB Rows: 70lbs x 15
BB Rows: 90lbs x 15
DB Rows: 30 x 10 (each hand)
DB Rows: 25 x 8 (each hand)
Lat Pull: 4th weight down x 10  (don't know weight)
Lat Pull: 4th weight down x 10  (don't know weight)
BB Shrugs: 70 x 15
BB Shrugs: 90 x 15


----------



## Diablo1990 (Mar 25, 2006)

My 275LB deadlift.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4HIpa50ABE


----------



## Diablo1990 (Apr 2, 2006)

I didn't bench last monday because my shoulder hurt and I wanted to let it heal, it feels better now and I am going to bench tomorrow...  Hopefully I do not hurt it again.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Apr 2, 2006)

Stats
Age - 15
Date - 12/4/05
Weight - 155 lbs
Wrist - 7 Inches
Forearm - 12 Inches
Arm - 13 Inches
Chest - 37 Inches
Waist - 35 1/2 Inches
Quad - 23 Inches
Calf - 15 Inches
Neck - 14 1/2 Inches


Age - 15
Date - 4/2/06
Weight - 176 lbs 
Forearm - 12 ¼ Inches
Arm - 13 ½ Inches
Chest - 38 Inches
Waist - 38 Inches
Quad - 24 1/4
Calf - 15 Inches
Neck ??? 15 Inches


----------



## Diablo1990 (Apr 2, 2006)

I would be glad if people could comment my journal


----------



## Diablo1990 (May 26, 2006)

Stats
Age - 15
Date - 12/4/05
Weight - 155 lbs
Wrist - 7 Inches
Forearm - 12 Inches
Arm - 13 Inches
Chest - 37 Inches
Waist - 35 1/2 Inches
Quad - 23 Inches
Calf - 15 Inches
Neck - 14 1/2 Inches


Age - 15
Date - 4/2/06
Weight - 176 lbs 
Forearm - 12 ¼ Inches
Arm - 13 ½ Inches
Chest - 38 Inches
Waist - 38 Inches
Quad - 24 1/4
Calf - 15 Inches
Neck ??? 15 Inches


Age - 15
Date - 5/26/06
Weight - 180 lbs 
Forearm - 12 ¼ Inches
Arm - 14 Inches
Chest - 39 1/2 Inches
Waist ??? 36 1/2 Inches
Quad - 24 1/4
Calf - 15 Inches
Neck ??? 15 Inches


----------



## Diablo1990 (May 26, 2006)

May 26th 2006 - Friday

Todays Lift..

LAT PULLDOWNS:  10 X 3RD PIN
LAT PULLDOWNS:  10 X 4TH PIN
LAT PULLDOWNS:  10 X 6TH PIN
BB ROWS:  10 X 70LBS
BB ROWS:  10 X 90LBS
BB ROWS:  10 X 100LBS
BB ROWS:  10 X 100LBS
DB ROWS:  10 X 50LBS
DB ROWS:  10 X 60LBS
DB ROWS:  10 X 70LBS
CHIN UPS:  4 X BW
CHIN UPS:  4 X BW
CHIN UPS:  3 X BW
DB CURLS:  10 X 50LBS
DB CURLS:  8 X 60LBS
BB SHRUGS:  10 X 70LBS
BB SHRUGS:  10 X 120LBS
BB SHRUGS:  10 X 120LBS
SITUPS:  25 X BW
SITUPS:  25 X BW


----------



## Steele20 (May 29, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:
			
		

> I would be glad if people could comment my journal



Go get em Tiger! I hope your diet is good.


----------



## fufu (May 29, 2006)

good stuff, what kind of routine are you doing?


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jun 2, 2006)

I havent recorded my past 2 workouts 

June 2nd 2006 - Friday

LAT PULLDOWNS: 10 X 3RD PIN
LAT PULLDOWNS: 10 X 4TH PIN
LAT PULLDOWNS: 10 X 6TH PIN
BB ROWS: 10 X 70LBS
BB ROWS: 10 X 90LBS
BB ROWS: 10 X 100LBS
BB ROWS: 5 X 110LBS
DB ROWS: 10 X 60LBS
DB ROWS: 10 X 70LBS
DB ROWS: 10 X 80LBS
CHIN UPS: 5 X BW
CHIN UPS: 3 X BW
CHIN UPS: 3 X BW
DB CURLS: 8 X 60LBS
DB CURLS: 10 X 50LBS
BB SHRUGS: 12 X 70LBS
BB SHRUGS: 12 X 110LBS
BB SHRUGS: 12 X 126LBS


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2006)

18 sets is a crapload of volume. Why don't you up the intensity and cut down the volume, you would probably see better results...have you read the training stickies?


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jun 7, 2006)

June 7th 2006 - Wednesday

DEADLIFT:  10 X 70LBS
DEADLIFT:   5  X 120LBS
DEADLIFT:   5  X 170LBS
DEADLIFT:   5  X  220LBS
DEADLIFT:   5  X  245LBS
SQUAT:  10 X 70LBS
SQUAT:   5  X 120LBS
SQUAT:   5  X 145LBS
LUNGES:  10 X BW
LUNGES:  10 X BW + 40LBS
LUNGES:  10 X BW + 20LBS
CALF RAISES:  15 X 120LBS
CALF RAISES:  15 X 120LBS
CALF RAISES:  15 X 120LBS
NECK FLEXION: 10 X BW
NECK FLEXION: 10 X BW + 5LBS


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice workout, how was the weight on those DL's feeling?


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jun 8, 2006)

medium only because I didn't do legs for the past 2 weeks due to work and such.  I was up to 275 x 5 so it's all good


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jun 15, 2006)

6/12/06 - Benched 120lbs x 5.  I am finally getting back up there yay.  The week before I did 100 x 5 and it was hard so I don't know how I benched 120 x 5 this time.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah I was thinking that the volume was a little much. Cut that in about half and I think you would be doing good. 

Best of luck to you though.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=Diablo1990

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MIgJn8Zjt8Y


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Lookin good man...whats your whole routine and diet like?  Sorry if it was posted I didn't see it.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jun 21, 2006)

06/21/06 - Wednesday

DEADLIFT: 10 X 120lbs
DEADLIFT: 5 X 120LBS
DEADLIFT: 5 X 170LBS
DEADLIFT: 5 X 220LBS
DEADLIFT: 5 X 250LBS
SQUAT: 5 X 120LBS
SQUAT: 5 X 170LBS
SQUAT: 5 X 120LBS
CALF RAISES: 15 X 120LBS
CALF RAISES: 15 X 170LBS
CALF RAISES: 15 X 170LBS
NECK FLEXION: 10 X BW + 5LBS
NECK FLEXION: 10 X BW + 10LBS
NECK FLEXION: 10 X BW + 10LBS
SHINS:  12 x 10LBS
SHINS:  12 x 20LBS
SHINS:  12 x 20LBS


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 18, 2006)

w00t, today I did 275 x 3 deadlift and it was so easy compared to the first time I did it.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 27, 2006)

No more of me fucking around.  I am going to lift 3 times a week with a total body workout.  Monday, Wednesday, Friday are my training days.  Tuesday is light cardio jogging a mile, and Thursday the same thing.  Saturday and Sunday are off days.  I plan to quit drinking and get my bed time around 10pm-6am again like I use to.  I have major sleeping problems so it will be hard.  Wish me luck my training starts tomorrow with a 1 mile jog to see what ive got.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 27, 2006)

goodluck


----------

